# Axle to axle too long



## asa1485

I have an AM 35 
70# DW
28.5 DL 
#2 cams 

The axle to axle length is 1/4 inch too long. I have done a search on here and it seems the more I read, the more different opinions I find. So here is the question and thanks in advance for the help.

Is 1/4 of an inch too much and is it something I should worry about?

If so, how do I fix it?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

did you check the bow at full draw to the back of the grip? your dl could be off, on a one cam you can twist the string 10 turn and cable 5 this will add pounds and shorten ata but this will not work on a hoyt you will have to talk to someone who knows the hoyt bows


----------



## edthearcher

*axle to axle*

twist up your buss cable, 12 complete turns that should get you closer if with in 1/8th inch your good to go. now retime your cams


----------



## bowhunterprime

1/4" is usually not something to worry about. The main thing will be your draw weight. If your cables have streatched then your weight will go down. Most likely your brace height is also shorter. To put your bow back into specs, twist up your cables and untwist your string at the same rate. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## asa1485

Thanks


----------



## TMan51

edthearcher said:


> twist up your buss cable, 12 complete turns


That seems like a lot to me. I find that reducing ATA should have some relationship to BH and DL. Turning ONLY the bus that many turns on my Super/Turbotec's or my Vulcan/Katera's would totally whack every other aspect of my bows setup. One full turn on the bus makes a big difference in cam timing.

Shorter String = Shorter ATA/DL, higher BH
Shorter Cable(s) = Shorter ATA, longer DL/higher BH.

Usually, getting everything to spec at once, requires letting out as well as taking up tension on more than one part of the system. The all at once approach is rarely the answer, except for very minor changes.


----------



## BarneySlayer

TMan51 said:


> One full turn on the bus makes a big difference in cam timing.


When I last set timing, 1/2 twist in the bus cable made the difference between on and visibly off.

I would guess that the more twisted the cable/string is, the greater difference a twist will make.


----------



## 5965derek

ttt


----------



## dwagoner

DEREK since you brought up an old thread ill just say the first thing to check when ATA is long on a hybrid is to measure peak weight and also draw length. then you know where to go from there, may be cables need twisting, and maybe string also, just depends where specs are at.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Yes, measuring peak draw weight is where to start. Though held remarkably close plus or minus 3/16" is said the industrial tolerance for axle to axle. 

Bow properly timed, ata correct to meet max listed draw weigh, other specs fall in. Maybe not exact, but usually very close.


----------



## dwagoner

SonnyThomas said:


> Yes, measuring peak draw weight is where to start. Though held remarkably close plus or minus 3/16" is said the industrial tolerance for axle to axle.
> 
> Bow properly timed, ata correct to meet max listed draw weigh, other specs fall in. Maybe not exact, but usually very close.


yep true that, i go by peak weight and measured draw length and after that i dont even look at the other specs myself....


----------

